Thoughts on improving chat systems - eeeeeta
======
ColinWright
Yes?

~~~
eeeeeta
Derp, looks like the URL didn't get added properly; I've resubmitted as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=21037750](https://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=21037750)
\- thanks for pointing it out!

~~~
ColinWright
You've pointed me at an edit link there, which is not a good thing to do.

But it works, I'll go have a look.

